# Want to relearn C, what book?



## bob4432 (Sep 18, 2015)

Title says it all, learned C probably 15 yrs ago and never got a chance to really use it, so, well, can not program in C. Had an old book but figured there are so many technology differences between then and now, with all the different platforms, etc. I may as relearn with a strong core from this century.

My goals for your suggestions:
- Relearn good core C programming principles. I have a feeling a lot of this will come back to me, but I would like to make sure I will be guided correctly.

- I use multiple platforms, so will be programming for PC and also iOS, Android and other embedded systems where I have designed the hardware and would like to write my own code for it.

Please advise,
Bob


----------



## xorbe (Sep 18, 2015)

Basics of core C haven't changed a whole lot.  Variable decls and comments can be more C++ like. Variadic macro support and variable length arrays.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(programming_language)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C99
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C11_(C_standard_revision)

Now on the other hand, C++ has added quite a lot in C++11 / C++14 / C++17.

For cross-platform GUI programming, you'll need a common widget library.


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2015)

Why C? If you want to write programs for iOS or Android you'll need C++, because it's object oriented.
I never really cared for books. Official documentation and tutorials work pretty well. Always managed to find everything I need there.

Anywho here's a good place to look:

http://www.cprogramming.com/


----------



## okidna (Sep 18, 2015)

bob4432 said:


> Title says it all, learned C probably 15 yrs ago and never got a chance to really use it, so, well, can not program in C. Had an old book but figured there are so many technology differences between then and now, with all the different platforms, etc. I may as relearn with a strong core from this century.
> 
> My goals for your suggestions:
> - Relearn good core C programming principles. I have a feeling a lot of this will come back to me, but I would like to make sure I will be guided correctly.
> ...



I always found Primer book series to be good source for learning C and its derivatives. I myself own C++ Primer Plus 5th ed. and IMO it's a good book to learn the basic up to intermediate level.

C Primer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/0672326965/?tag=tec06d-20

And also, as other members pointed out, there's a lot of C resources available online.


----------



## bob4432 (Sep 19, 2015)

Appreciate the responses, thanks.


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 19, 2015)

You can have a look here : http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/. That's a good way to start. You also have websites like stackoverflow that gives you the ability to ask programming questions.


----------



## bob4432 (Sep 19, 2015)

Appreciated


----------



## monim1 (Dec 26, 2015)

You already got reference of few books. But I think learning through Video tutorial is much more easier than reading books. You can try on Lynda and Youtube.
You will find a lot of videos on C and C++.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 12, 2016)

Not too sure what sort of embedded devices you mean, however if its PIC's then https://www.microchip.com/CodeExamplesByFunc.aspx may be of some help. Its a list of running examples for loads of stuff. Most are written in C i believe (or at least the ones ive looked at)


----------

